# Dual Leisure Batteries



## Bowler1975 (Jun 24, 2009)

Hi,

Settling into Arto ownership now. It is quite usual for us to spend from 3 days to a week away in our van without any chance to hook up or recharge our leisure battery. We have a big 110 amp fitted but were thinking about fitting a second one in parallel

The battery box under the seat has plenty of room and from the marks on the floor of the compartment it looks like our van may have had this before. 

Has anyone else fitted dual leisure batteries to a circa 99 Arto 59S. My main concern is whether the split charger would has enough ampage to top them up while driving?
Any comments welcome.

Colin and Karen


----------



## safariboy (May 1, 2005)

A simple split charger is unlikely to charge up fully unless you are driving for several hours each day. It would help if you reduced the resistance between the engine and leisure batteries with thicker wire. (Don't forget a fuse at each end).
The problem is that the generator will detect the rising voltage of the engine battery before the other battery is fully charged and reduce its output. There are devices that have a separate sensor lead and can give a better charge. I cannot remember the name but someone will come along and tell us.
Better might be to think in terms of a solar panel. It is difficult to work out your needs without you working out a typical charging/discharging regime. It might even be necessary to use a small generator.
Two batteries will only help in that you can store more for use between charges.


----------

